# Led's Laser ¿Peligro?



## Limbo (Oct 23, 2009)

Buenas,

Tengo un led laser montado en una especie de estructura que saque de un aparato puntero de un pistola de airsoft, y no se si puede ser peligroso si le meto demasiado voltaje o es peligroso directamente si no esta totalmente cubierto con tan solo un agujero para el haz laser.

La cuestion es que no se que medidas tengo que tomar para toquitear laseres.. ¿gafas de sol?jaja no se..

Quiero armar un sistema de seguridad laser.. para que cuando incida el laser en un componente fotosensible se active un buzzer o un led.. algo muy sencillito..
Leí sobre le tema y no me dieron buenas vibraciones, ponian que los fotones que se desprenden viajan hacia cualquier parte y aunque no te dé directamente el laser en la piel puede ser perjudicial, eso si, los comentarios eran sobre un laser que quemaba el papel en decimas de segundo DD y yo lo que tengo es un diodo laser como los que se utilizan en los punteros de los chinos.

Otras cosilla, ¿como puedo saber lo que soporta el diodo laser? No tiene ninguna inscripcion.

Gracias de antemano.
Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Oct 23, 2009)

Es obvio que se emiten fotones en todas direcciones, pero cualquier lámpara lo hace y no dicen que sea malo para la piel.
Solo procura que no te de el haz directamente en los ojos (te puede dañar la retina).


----------



## Limbo (Oct 23, 2009)

> Solo procura que no te de el haz directamente en los ojos (te puede dañar la retina)


Eso supongo si hablamos de laser no muy potentes, pero, si trato con lasers de este tipo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgJ0EpxjZBU&feature=player_embedded

¿Lo misma precaucion? ¿O deberia de tener algo en cuenta?

Lo siento que sea tan pesado pero creo que la seguridad es importante y mas en la electronica.
Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Oct 24, 2009)

Estamos hablando de los punteros chinos baratos. O no?


----------



## Limbo (Oct 24, 2009)

Si bueno, algo asi jaja me compre hace mucho tiempo una pistola de airsoft de las de muelle y venia con un visor laser, pues hablamos de ese visor.. me costo 10€ la pistola  asi que no era muy buena, pero bueno, a quedado claro que era uno de los chinos baratos.

A desaparecido el video de youtube :S 

Con estas ultimas preguntas me referia con un laser potente como el del video que ha desaparecido.
Te dejo el link mejor y evitamos que desaparezca denuevo: http://www.instructables.com/id/Laser-Flashlight-Hack!!/

Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Oct 24, 2009)

Si eso te da en el ojo considerate casi totalmente ciego. Obviamente, también puede causar quemaduras en la piel. Un reflejo puede causar el mismo efecto que la incidencia del rayo en el ojo (véase el punto uno). Por darle a una pared no creo que te dañes la retina, pero yo no lo haría.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 24, 2009)

hablemos en mW

Ese laser, cuando estaba en la pistola, valentaba el área en el que incidía el láser?
O era sólo un puntito?

No creo que sea mas de 10 mW, probablmentente 1 ó 5


----------



## Limbo (Oct 24, 2009)

> Si eso te da en el ojo considerate casi totalmente ciego. Obviamente, también puede causar quemaduras en la piel. Un reflejo puede causar el mismo efecto que la incidencia del rayo en el ojo (véase el punto uno). Por darle a una pared no creo que te dañes la retina, pero yo no lo haría.


La verdad, a mi me da algo de miedo, y no creo que lo haga, pero bueno, quiero saber los extremos para saber como trabajar con otros menos potentes.


> hablemos en mW


La cuestion es que no hay ninguna inscripcion.



> Ese laser, cuando estaba en la pistola, valentaba el área en el que incidía el láser?
> O era sólo un puntito?


¿Que es "valentar"?
Si te refieres a si se "difuminaba", no no difuminaba. Si te refieres a si se agrandaba al alejarlo, si, si lo hacia, en un punto mas cercano era mas pequeño y en un punto mas lejano era mas grande el punto rojo.
Por describirlo de alguna manera; es una especie de cilindro con un anillo en medio, al final del cilindro tiene una ranura e incrustada tiene una plaquita pcb (10mm x 8mm), con con sus dos polos y lo que parece una especie de palstico blanco (¿resistencia smd?), en el otro extremo del cilindro hay un agujerito en el que se ve el diodo laser. La cosa es que en la parte donde esta la plaquita pcb el cilindro no esta cerrado, esta al descubierto y se puede ver el diodo, lo cual hace que se vea una luz roja y parece como si se difuminara y eso me hace preguntarme si por eso la cubierta que cubria el laser era negra.

Le puse una pila de boton de 3V para probarlo y no sé si fue sugestion mia o no.. pero me dolian los ojos, tambien tengo que decir que soy muy aprensivo  quizas por eso hago tanto incapie en la seguridad fisica..

En fin, ¿no puedo medir de alguna manera su potencia?

Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 24, 2009)

No, con "valentar" me refoero a "calentar" que se me coló una "g"

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Oct 24, 2009)

> No, con "valentar" me refoero a "calentar" que se me coló una "g"


Hoy no estamos finos eh  esta vez se te ha colao una "g" porque se te habia colado la "v" jaja 

Haber el laser era para apuntar a objetivos, que podian ser objetos o personas asi que no creo que calentara, lo apunte a una maderita cuando lo probe y no sufrio ningun daño..

Mas que el punto del laser me preocupa la parte de atras que como decia en la descripcion se difumina mucho, y no se si es normal o no, o si debe estar protegida la parte de atras.

Gracias *elesciloscopio*.
Saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 24, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> Hoy no estamos finos eh  esta vez se te ha colao una "g" porque se te habia colado la "v" jaja


 
Creo que debería enecnder la luz cuando escribo 

El laser que tienes (lo he visto) no es nada peligroso, evita apuntartelo a los ojos 
y punto.

No obstante, para cualquier otro tipo de láser es muy importante documentarse antes de cometer ninguna imprudencia

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Oct 24, 2009)

> El laser que tienes (lo he visto) no es nada peligroso, evita apuntartelo a los ojos
> y punto.


No mientas. No es peligroso, simplemente es una birria jeje


> No obstante, para cualquier otro tipo de láser es muy importante documentarse antes de cometer ninguna imprudencia


Con lo curioso que soy yo con la seguridad, no dudes que me documentare antes de quemarme o sufrir herias aun peores..

Graciasss!
Saludos!

Buenas de nuevo,

Me he fijado que la alimentacion original era de 4,5V con 3 pilas de boton de 1,5V en serie.
Lo he probado en la protoboard y me consume 0,02A (o almenos eso marca la lcd), por lo que: W= 4,5*0,02 = 0.09W
Eso son 90mW, ¿es posible? ¿o me equivoco en los calculos?
Otros datos, empieza a funcionar a 1,7V. Si pongo en la fuente de alimentacion 4,5V y conecto el laser la tension cae a 3,2V, ¿eso significa que la caida de tension del laser es de 1,3V? 

Hasta luego.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 25, 2009)

Te equivocaste en los cálculos, 4.5*0.02= 0.009 

90mW es una potencia totalmente normal, pero dudo seriamente que ese laser tenga eso.

El problema es que el láser va a 3V, y tu le has puesto 4.5 por lo que al aumentar el voltaje con la misma resistencia, por la ley de ohm aumenta la intensidad.

Te sugiero un experimento:

Ya que tienes tu magnífica fuente de alimentación, pon el láser en la salida,
y fija el voltaje en tres voltios.


Mira la intensidad que canta la fuente y calcula la potencia

Te dará 4mW

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Oct 25, 2009)

> Te equivocaste en los cálculos, 4.5*0.02= 0.009


En mano calculadora: 4.5*0.02 = 0.09W


> El problema es que el láser va a 3V, y tu le has puesto 4.5 por lo que al aumentar el voltaje con la misma resistencia, por la ley de ohm aumenta la intensidad.


En su circuito original tenia 4.5V y como ya dije; con 3 pilas de boton de 1.5V. En el circuito original no habia resistencia alguna, tenia las pilas, el laser y un pulsador NA. Si estaba con sobrevoltaje en el montaje de fabrica ya no lo sé.



> Te sugiero un experimento:
> 
> Ya que tienes tu magnífica fuente de alimentación, pon el láser en la salida,
> y fija el voltaje en tres voltios.
> ...


Ya lo hice y con 4.5V me sale una intensidad de 0.02A y con 3V baja a 0.01A. Aunque baje a 3V el W me da 30mW, 3*0.01=0.03W

Si calculo 4.5V/0.02A = 225 Ohms , ¿esta es la resistencia interna del laser?

Graciaas!
Saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 25, 2009)

Está bien, fallé en todo.

Lo más probable es que el circuito estuviera sobrealimentado oara que tirara más,
al fin al cabo, cuando se rompa el señor que te lo vendió ya estará bien lejos.

lo he calculado todo con esta página, y si, la reistencia del laser deben ser 225ohm

http://www.artemetalico.com.mx/Ohms%20Law%20Calculator.htm 
saludos


----------



## karl (Oct 25, 2009)

una forma de calcular a ciencia cierta el amperaje y por ende la potencia del cacharro es usar un multimetro, reemplazando una linea (por ejemplo la positiva) por el multimetro puesto para medir miliamperes.
En cuanto a los fotones, claro que salen desperdigados, lo que diferencia a un LASER de un foco comun son los siguientes puntos:
1, en un foco hay de todas las frecuencias (colores) desde el inflarojo hasta el ultravioleta, en un laser solo hay una frecuencia (o un grupo de frecuencias muy muy cerrado), en esto son igualitos a los LEDs
2, en un foco o un led, los fotones salen en todas las direcciones y fases posibles, en un laser no, (si los puedes ver salen como soldados, todas las crestas y valles alineados, y todos en una dirección más o menos similar)
por eso un laser de un poder x puede ser mas dañino que un haz de luz, hay mas fotones trabajando en lo que se llama interferencia constructiva (brilla mas que una luz de poder equivalente).
Precauciones con un laser chino, tener otros 10 de repuesto pa cuando se truene, usar lentes de color verde (evitar los de diseños ridiculos), de preferrencia de policarbonato, que se venden en cualquier ferretera como gafas de seguridad, (ahumadas, azules o verdes, las amarillas o rojas no sirven pa maldita la cosa en esta aplicación).
en caso de querer hacer una espada laser, necesitas tantos laser chinos que la estrella de la muerte va a parecer pequeña en comparación


----------



## Limbo (Oct 25, 2009)

Muy aclaratorios los dos puntos!Gracias.


> en caso de querer hacer una espada laser, necesitas tantos laser chinos que la estrella de la muerte va a parecer pequeña en comparación


jaja No, no, lo quiero para hacer un sistema de seguridad laser  (No se que es peor) Lo vi en instructables y esta muy bien la idea. En un principio me interese en la electronica por la cerrajeria, por las cerraduras electronicas pero al final me ha acabado seduciendo la elecronica y he dejado de lado la cerrajeria, no obstante, la seguridad me llama la atensión y si pudiera especializarme en sistemas de seguridad electronicos, lo haria..

En fin..
Saludos!


----------



## Limbo (Feb 9, 2010)

Buenas,

Como tengo este tema ya abierto y lo que os quiero comentar va sobre lo que trata este tema, he decidido no abrir otro nuevo tema y escribir aquí las dudas.

He conseguido como 4 o 5 laseres de lectoras de cd's del año de la quica (viejos, viejos), de los que no ponian la velocidad por no mostrar los defectos. Y se me ha ocurrido la locura de montarme una linternita como la que puse algunos post mas arriba. O spongo de nuevo el video por no haceros subir para arriba la pagina:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgJ0EpxjZBU&feature=SeriesPlayList&p=17294D76A1D4AD60

La cuestion es que no estoy todavia muy seguro de hacerlo. Aun releyendo todo este tema de nuevo no me convenzo de hacerlo, por la peligrosidad que conlleva montar un laser de esas caracteristicas.

Mientras que el laser no me toque en la piel, ojos u otra parte del cuerpo por medio directo o indirecto por un reflejo ¿no corro peligro? ¿O por el solo hecho de estar cerca de esa "cosa" me puedo quemar?

Estas dudas son respuestas que quedaron en el tintero en los mensajes anteriores, asi que, espero no ser repetitivo.

Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Feb 9, 2010)

Si montas eso lo mas probable es que te quemes los ojos sin darte cuenta, ya que esos láseres son infrarrojos (no se ven),


----------



## Limbo (Feb 9, 2010)

> Si montas eso lo mas probable es que te quemes los ojos sin darte cuenta, ya que esos láseres son infrarrojos (no se ven),


Ops! Que decepcion..

Y si lo hago funcionar por debajo de su punto de trabajo normal? Limitando la corriente lo suficiente como para que no sea peligroso, ¿Sigue emitiendo infrarrojos?

Si de todas formas, es muy peligroso, paso de hacerlo.
¿Y que hago sino con esos laseres?¿¿Los tiro a la basura??

Gracias electrodan.
Saludos!


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 9, 2010)

En la linterna que lo montan usan dos pilas es decir 3 volts. Tambien puede medir sobre el DVD antes de desarmarlo con cuanto quema.. el video esta bueno! es para hacer la prueba..


----------



## Limbo (Feb 9, 2010)

> Tambien puede medir sobre el DVD antes de desarmarlo con cuanto quema..


No he entendido esa frase..
Mis laseres son de cd, no de dvd, pero imagino que seran parecidos y ya los tengo desarmados. Estan los cuatro a la espera de ordenes, en un potecito de plastico


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 9, 2010)

Los que se usan para leer no son iguales que los que graban. El video que mostraste es un dvd, de ahi que lo nombre..


----------



## Limbo (Feb 9, 2010)

> Los que se usan para leer no son iguales que los que graban. El video que mostraste es un dvd, de ahi que lo nombre..


¿¿En que se diferencian?? ¿Son menos potentes? Porque los mios son de lectoras antiguas..

Otra cosilla, ¿en que valor de potencia rondan los laseres de lectoras y grabadoras?


----------



## electrodan (Feb 10, 2010)

Si les bajás la potencia van a seguir emitiendo en igual frecuencia pero con menos potencia. Si se las bajás demasiado van a actuar a modo de LED infrarrojo, y si se las bajás mas simplemente no van a emitir nada.

Puede que en las placas de las lectoras encuentres algún CI que te sirva. También te pueden servir los mecanismos, el plástico, las chapas (hay un robót por ahí en estos foros hecho con el metal de una lectora), los motores (aunque al ser de bajas rpm son de baja potencia, y presumiblemente también eficiencia), y si tienen botonés y anda alguna podés usarla para reproducir CDs de audio.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 10, 2010)

por las pruebas que hice te digo qeu los lasers de las lectoras de cd no tienen potencia suficiente para nada, ni los de las regrabadoras de cd


----------



## Limbo (Feb 10, 2010)

> anda alguna podés usarla para reproducir CDs de audio.


No sirven ni para que den vueltas  En serio, son muy viejas. Ademas, estan desguazadas ya, ayer hice jornada de despiece y las dejé desnudas.
Me he quedado todo menos las carcasas, no creo que las utilizara.


> por las pruebas que hice te digo qeu los lasers de las lectoras de cd no tienen potencia suficiente para nada, ni los de las regrabadoras de cd


Pues nada, si no sirven para nada y encima es peligroso, que estupidez realizar el inventillo..

A la basura los lasers pues..

Gracias a los dos.
Saludos!


----------



## oscar5fg (Feb 10, 2010)

los laser de lectoras de cd son infrarojos, como el de los controles remotos y si son fuertes, solo que se nos escapa a nuestra vista, los de los dvd por otra parte son rojos y son perfectamente visibles y se puede notar la potencia, yo en lo personal un dia remplase un led laser de esos punteros chinos por uno de un dvd y me resulto con mas alcanse ya que era un poco mas potente, lo de la parte descubierta es verdad, los chinos por abaratar costo solo hacen lo esencial para que sus productos funcionen y como si no se cubre la parte trasera funciona, lo deja asi, por otra parte los de los dvd son mas elaborados y estan encerrados en su totalidad como se puede apreciar en ese video y solo queda la parte frontal donde sale la luz para ser proyectada pero aun asi no creo que tengan mas de un par de mw.
 los laser chinos si tiene resistencia ya que los led laser tiene poca tolerancia de los voltajes de entrada, mas bien se regulan por intencidad  , por ejemplo 1.7v. voltaje minimo de funcionamiento y 2v. a maxima potencia, si te pasas de este voltage se daña iremediablemente, aclaro que todos los laser no son iguales y tienen diferentes margenes de voltajes e intencidad maxima.
 Lo del video para mi es mentira, con esa potencia lo unico que podes cocinar es la retina si lo apuntas directo a los ojos y nada mas, saludos y suerte.


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 10, 2010)

limboo yo creo q esos lasers te los guardes por si lo llegas a necesitar mas adelante... porque lo veo muy peligroso lo que quieres hacer... de ultima comprate uno de esos lasers de juguete tipo punteros que no son tan masivos...

un saludo!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 10, 2010)

de esos punteros chinos baratos podes sacar una pieza muy buena, que es el mecanismo de la lupa y su regulacion, asi me arme el laser con la grabadora de dvd samsung, lo regulas de toque para que haga un haz concentrado y no cualquier cosa. el tema es que no tiene demasiada potencia como para hacer lo qeu hace el flaco ese en el video, a mi por lo menos no me salia nada, nada de quemar fosforos o cosas negras

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 10, 2010)

oscar5fg dijo:
			
		

> pero aun asi no creo que tengan mas de un par de mw.


Entonces porque es peligroso si no son mas que un par de mW..??


> Lo del video para mi es mentira, con esa potencia lo unico que podes cocinar es la retina si lo apuntas directo a los ojos y nada mas, saludos y suerte.





> de esos punteros chinos baratos podes sacar una pieza muy buena, que es el mecanismo de la lupa y su regulacion, asi me arme el laser con la grabadora de dvd samsung, lo regulas de toque para que haga un haz concentrado y no cualquier cosa. el tema es que no tiene demasiada potencia como para hacer lo qeu hace el flaco ese en el video, a mi por lo menos no me salia nada, nada de quemar fosforos o cosas negras


Pues vaya. Si lo que se ve en el video es mentira o un poco dudoso, ni me planteo hacerlo, porque mi idea era hacer lo que hace en el video (Alguna locura de vez en cuando no viene mal)
No puede ser que en el video lo sobrealimentara??


> limboo yo creo q esos lasers te los guardes por si lo llegas a necesitar mas adelante... porque lo veo muy peligroso lo que quieres hacer... de ultima comprate uno de esos lasers de juguete tipo punteros que no son tan masivos...


Realmente no sé para que pueden servirme pero si, seguramente como todo, los guardare.
Bueno, es que la cuestion era que fuera un laser que abarcara mas distancia, y los de los chinos no llegan muy lejos.

¿Para que puedo utilizar estos lasers de cd?¿Algun buen proyecto?
Luego cuelgo unas fotos que les he hecho y haber que opinais.
Gracias a todoos!
Saludos!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 10, 2010)

con pocos mw podes arruinarte la vista, considera que los lasers de rwdvd son de entre 100 y 250 mw. si se sobrealimenta(supongo qeu decis en tension) acabas teniendo un simple led, o sea, brilla, brilla mas, brilla mas, calienta como la ostia y ahi decae la potencia, todo eso en menos de medio segundo, lo se por experiencia(ouch!!!!)

los punteritos chinos abarcan una buena distancia, el problema es cuando queres hacer un barrido o un tunel o algun efecto parecido, ahi se pierde, apenas se ve


saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 10, 2010)

> los punteritos chinos abarcan una buena distancia


 Buena distancia? No sé si entre los laseres esa distancia es aceptable pero a mi me parece poco. Me gustaria conseguir mucha mas distancia que los lasers de chinos, ¿se puede?



			
				Yo mismo dijo:
			
		

> Luego cuelgo unas fotos que les he hecho y haber que opinais.


Aqui estan las fotos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 10, 2010)

bueno, por la potencia de los punteritos chinos y por lo que salen la verdad que tienen buena distancia. con un laser de rwdvd se obtiene mucha mas distancia y luminosidad, ademas de que en un efecto luminico no se pierde. claro qeu si quieres algo, digamos, bastante vistoso, no te queda otra que comprarte algun laser verde o conseguirte un laser de ps3


saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 10, 2010)

mejor seria usar esos laser para fabricar barreras laseres para alarma,contadores de piezas,sistemas de alarmas,cuenta personas que pasan por una puerta,uuuuu  si se pueden acer un millon de cosas ,con los punteros chinos toqueteando un poco el lente yo alcanse unos 450 metros de alcanse,eso si muy dificil de apuntar a esa distancia el punto ,se movia demasiado ,cualquier vibracion y el punto se movia mucho,


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2010)

Hay algo que todavia no me queda claro.
¿Que lasers son los peligrosos? ¿O hay que adaptarlos para que no lo sean?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 11, 2010)

todos. a lo sumo lo que podes hacer es conseguirte unos lentes para vos(gafas) para protegerte la vista


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2010)

> todos. a lo sumo lo que podes hacer es conseguirte unos lentes para vos(gafas) para protegerte la vista


Con peligroso me refiero a que si lo enciendes ya te esta causando daño, es decir que te queme la piel o sea perjudicial para ella.
Pero si la peligrosidad que tienen es solo que si te dan en los ojos te los funden y te quedas ciego, me compro las gafas esas de las que hablais y a tener mas cuidado y ya esta..
Si el peligro solo esta en los ojos no me preocupo tanto, ¿es asi?
Otra cosa, he visto muchos post sobre los tipicos lasers de discoteca que dan vueltas, si uno de esos lasers, estando en una discoteca te da en los ojos,¿tambien te puede dejar ciego? Dependera de la potencia y el tiempo de exposicion, imagino, ¿no?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 11, 2010)

para que sean perjudicial a la piel tienen que ser de potencia, no se que potencia, varios cientos de mw. los laser de discoteca tambien son peligrosos, hace tiempo hubo un incidente, que por estos lares lo posteo fogonazo, en un recital o rave o algo asi en rusia. pusieron un laser diseñado para el aire libre y no permitido para enfocar a las personas dentro de una carpa, ya que se habia largado a llover, y para no perder el efecto del laser lo pusieron enfocando a las personas. resultado, muchisima gente conquemaduras permanentes en las retinas, o sea, ciegos de por vida, y todo por un efecto laser

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2010)

Pues vaya si les salio cara la noche de fiesta a esos rusos...

Las gafas de prteccion me abeis dicho (No recuerdo quien lo comento) que tenian que ser de un color especifico pero, ¿como se llaman estas gafas de proteccion?¿Donde las venden? Nunca habia oido hablar de ellas, aunque este mediodia ha dado la casualidad de que han dado un reportaje en las noticias, hablando sobre Iran y todo el revuelo que se esta formando (EEUU quiere a iran como un nuevo Irak? Seguro..) y salian con estas gafas, mirando a un laser o algo asi...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 11, 2010)

aca estan:

http://www.semana.com/wf_InfoArticulo.aspx?IdArt=113580


http://www.pajarracos.es/los-laser-de-un-concierto-en-rusia-queman-algunas-retinas/


y las gafas: http://www.dragonlasers.com/catalog/Laser-Safety-price0-p-1-c-296.html


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2010)

Los enlaces del anoticia del festival se contradicen. Uno dice que fuern las gotas de lluvia las que reflejaron os lasers hacia el publico y el otro que al meterse en una carpa, apuntaron los lasers hacia el publico 

Una cuestion sobre las gafas. Por lo que veo hay diferentes tipos que cubren distintos rangos de ¿longitud de onda? (No lo sé con exactitud), ¿eso significa que hay unas que cubren mas que otras? ¿o significa que cubren diferentes colores de lasers y de ahi lo del rango de nM?

Gracias Zetaa!
Saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 12, 2010)

sip, la nota que dice de la lluvia esta mal. lo de la carpa es lo que paso(por la lluvia). era un equipo laser del orden de los watts de potencia, solo para apuntar para el cielo, y los bobos esos como llovia armaron una carpa y no tuvieron mejor idea que apuntarlos hacia la gente.

y lo de las gafas es asi como decis, segun con que color laburas es la gafa que tenes que usar, claro que en un mismo color hay una variacion en la longitud de onda, por eso dice de tal numero a tal numero, ya que dentro de esos limites es lo que protege esa gafa en particular. nunca vi una gafa que proteja para todo, siempre asi como esa pagina, claro que nunca use una y aca estoy lo mas bien, mientras se use con cuidado no hay drama, es como la electricidad misma

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 12, 2010)

> mientras se use con cuidado no hay drama, es como la electricidad misma


Con la electricidad no he tenido ningun percance nunca (De pequeño si. Jugando con enchufes  Recuerdo un calambrazo en particular muy doloroso), pero con el soldador llevo ya unos cuantos quemazos  Con eso si que he tenido algun rifirrafe..

Como no hay componentes en la electronica (Ironia ), encima tambien  variedad en las herramientas de trabajo.
Ahora la pregunta logica es: ¿Como sé cuantos nM tiene una onda de laser en particular?¿Cual seria la relacion de potencia y nM de longitud? Si es que la hay..

Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 12, 2010)

me parece que entre potencia y longitud no hay relacion, y la unica forma de saber la longitud de onda de un laser en especifico es que te lo diga el pafricante o medirlo. por ejemplo, en un puntero laser lo dice en ese stickar que esta cerca de la punta, al igual qu ela potencia, no importa que el puntero sea de los chinos de -1mw o de 100 mw verdes de los de dragon lasers, siempre dice. ahora si queres saber la longitud de onda de los lasers infrarojos que tenes vos me parece que estas sonado

saludos

PD: y por lo del soldador, a todos nos a pasado y nos seguira pasando. hay una frase que lei por aca: un soldador frio tiene el mismo aspecto qeu uno caliente


----------



## Limbo (Feb 12, 2010)

> PD: y por lo del soldador, a todos nos a pasado y nos seguira pasando. hay una frase que lei por aca: un soldador frio tiene el mismo aspecto qeu uno caliente


 Es cierto, pero la mayoria de veces que me he quemado ha sido porque he perdido la paciencia, perdido la concentracion y la cordura  Actualmente estoy intentando mejorar ese defecto.



> por ejemplo, en un puntero laser lo dice en ese stickar que esta cerca de la punta, al igual qu ela potencia, no importa que el puntero sea de los chinos de -1mw o de 100 mw verdes de los de dragon lasers, siempre dice.


Tengo un puntero laser, y da gracias que te dice que no te lo apuntes a los ojos.. porque datos tecnicos, no tiene escrito nada. La verdad es que no estoy seguro de que sea chino, estoy con la duda de que sea del "Pais de nunca jamas" (Conocidamente de Peter Pan), o si es chino, esta hecho por un chino que tiene los ojos demasiado "achinados", valga la redundancia, y por ello no vio al fabricarlo, la porqueria que estaba fabricando..

En fin, tendre que imaginarme que longitud de onda tiene 
Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 12, 2010)

de este sticker es el que hablo







como podes ver dice que es de menos de 30mw y su longitud de onda es de 532, siendo de color verde

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 12, 2010)

Si, ya sé que pegatina decias, pero es que mi laser no llevaba nada de eso, si no recuerdo mal, llevaba una pegatina en la pistola de airsoft de donde saque el laser, pero en la pegatina solo salia la señal prohibitiba de no enfocar a los ojos.
Haber si puedo y le hago una foto al mio (Solo si me prometes que no te reiras D)


----------



## pablor09 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hola, que tal... Sugiero que antes de todo te leas lo siguiente (son textos pequeños...no muy largos)
En primer orden:

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos/laser/laser.shtml

en segundo orden:

http://docencia.izt.uam.mx/mfg/laseres1/contenido/bombeo_coherente.pdf

en tercer orden:

http://www.estrucplan.com.ar/contenidos/shml/Shml-Radiaciones.asp

en cuarto orde:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiación_no_ionizante

parece mucho pero no lo es (sinceramente) en una horita o dos te lo lees, depente las ganas que tengas...luego de esto no creo que te queden dudas y si las tenes me consultas, cualquier pregunta que quieras hacer tratare de responderla hasta donde den mis conocimientos lo mejor posible

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 12, 2010)

Gracias pablor 
Ahora no, que no puedo, pero lo primero que leere mañana sera eso.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 15, 2010)

Por si a alguien le interesa, esta web me ha parecido muy interesante: http://www.diodosled.com/Precauciones.htm


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 15, 2010)

¿que pasaria con uno de 200 mw?? ¿mas precauciones o igual?


----------



## Limbo (Feb 15, 2010)

Buenas,
Ya me he leido todos los links que me propuso pablor, pero me queda una duda, ¿los laser que venden los chinos de que tipo son? ¿Clase 1, clase 2? ¿Y de que estan hechos? ¿Ruby? Material demasiado caro para ser chino, ¿no?
Dejo unos videos de youtube que me han sorprendido o ayudado:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bNbJp6a7B0&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8YeXDhJ_Z0&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgXk9IMns20&feature=channel

Saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 15, 2010)

precauciones hay que tener con todos los laser, el de 200mw puede llegar a quemarte la piel(o no). el laser verde que tengo yo es class 3b, los chiquitines de los chinos no tengo a mano como para fijarme, pero usualmente lo dice en el sticker

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 15, 2010)

No son las mismas que usan para soldadura con arco?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> No son las mismas que usan para soldadura con arco?


 
las gafas para protejer la vista???? nopo, nada que ver


----------



## Limbo (Feb 15, 2010)

> precauciones hay que tener con todos los laser, el de 200mw puede llegar a quemarte la piel(o no)


Solo hay que mirar el video del laser de 400mW, si eso hace "eso" con esa potencia (Que bonita frase), el de 200mW hara la mitad (Por logica, ¿no?)

Porcierto, no hay forma de encontrar las gafas de proteccion en las tiendas de electronica habituales que voy. Por lo menos en sus tiendas online no aparecen. Son legales estas gafas en todos los paises (Ya nada me sorprende)?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 15, 2010)

fuera de los locales on line donde venden laser, el unico lugar donde se me ocurre que se podrian conseguir es en los locales de seguridad industrial.

el tema con los laser es que vos ves quemar cosas en los vids, pero si te fijas son cosas negras(checa los vids que quieras y mira si ni), eso por que se necesita menos potencia para cortarlos, a menos que sea un laser de bastante potencia, los cuales pueden cortar cualquier color. que sea de menos potencia y necesite algo negro para poder cortarlo no quiere decir que no va a quemarte la piel, y ni hablar de hacerte algo a los ojos.

justamente el finde este pasado en un programa al estilo reality show, donde van detras de los policias o dentro de las prisiones, mostraron un flaco que en vez de hacerse un tatuaje se lo quemaba. con que?? laser, simplemente un laser rojo, obviamente que quedaba como una quemadura, no se con el tiempo como quedara, pero que le quemaba la piel se la quemaba, y tiraba humito tambien

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 15, 2010)

> fuera de los locales on line donde venden laser, el unico lugar donde se me ocurre que se podrian conseguir es en los locales de seguridad industrial.


Hechare un ojo por locales asi. Gracias.


> mostraron un flaco que en vez de hacerse un tatuaje se lo quemaba. con que?? laser, simplemente un laser rojo, obviamente que quedaba como una quemadura, no se con el tiempo como quedara, pero que le quemaba la piel se la quemaba, y tiraba humito tambien




Ayer estuve pensando en eso del color negro, que atrae mas el calor, y pensé que una batita blanca tipo cientifico (Aunque creo que es demasiado ya ) puede servir para "protegerte" de lasers con poca potencia. Unos guantes de latex, tambien podrian servir ¿no?

Tendriais que verme cuando me pongo a soldar DDD No sé vosotros pero a mi solo me falta comprarme una luz tipo estroboscopica de color naranja y una bocina que sea del tipo "Estado de emergencia"(Mooooc, moooc!) y ponerlas para avisar de que estoy soldando DD 
Para mi, la seguridad ante todo.

Saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 15, 2010)

si es de poca potencia no te va a quemar a menos que te lo dejes bastaaaaaaaante tiempo, por poca potencia digo los de los laser de dvd, algunos son mas potentes que otros pero bue. lo mismo que los guantes, para que?? vas a andar probando si te quema o no?? lo vas a dejar un buen tiempo apuntandote a proposito??

con la vista es otra cosa, un reflejo sin querer y te pega en un ojo, claro que la lesion tambien varia segun potencia y tiempo de exposicion al ojo, 

porrrrrrrrrr dios decime que me estas jodiendo!!!!!!!!! algo mas te falta???? psssss, pensar que yo sueldo ansi no massss y ande sea

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 15, 2010)

> si es de poca potencia no te va a quemar a menos que te lo dejes bastaaaaaaaante tiempo, por poca potencia digo los de los laser de dvd, algunos son mas potentes que otros pero bue. lo mismo que los guantes, para que?? vas a andar probando si te quema o no?? lo vas a dejar un buen tiempo apuntandote a proposito??


Lo decia por lo que lei en las webs que me dejo pablor, pero bueno, imagino que seran para laseres de potencia considerable.


> con la vista es otra cosa, un reflejo sin querer y te pega en un ojo, claro que la lesion tambien varia segun potencia y tiempo de exposicion al ojo,


Gafas, gafas, que no em quiero quedar ni ciego ni parcialmente ciego..


> porrrrrrrrrr dios decime que me estas jodiendo!!!!!!!!! algo mas te falta???? psssss, pensar que yo sueldo ansi no massss y ande sea


jaja no, porsupuesto que no te estoy jodiendo  (Que significa "joder" en tu pais?) Y si, ya no tengo mas dudas. Al menos de momento (Muahaha) 

Que sueldas "ansi"? Que es eso?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 16, 2010)

perrrrdon, demasiadas expresiones de estos lares. joder por aca significa embromar, nada que ver con el significado de tu tierra, ultima vez que uso esa palabra. ansi, seria así, solamente que de una forma....lunfarda digamos

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 16, 2010)

> joder por aca significa embromar, nada que ver con el significado de tu tierra, ultima vez que uso esa palabra.


jaja dont worry, por aqui tambien significa eso pero tambien tiene otros significados.


> ansi, seria así, solamente que de una forma....lunfarda digamos


Por aqui segun en que ciudad dicen "asin" en vez de "asi", asi que creo que es lo mismo.. (Un poco trabalenguas)

Y ya no doy mas bola (*Edito:* No tu, sino bola, de cuerda, conversacion  ) que luego dicen que todos los posts se acaba hablando de otra cosa distinta al tema principal (No sé donde lei algo de una ley)

Que mensaje tan poco entendible...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 16, 2010)

si, ansi es igual a asin.

eeyyyy, no te metas con mi nick....aaaah, de conversacion decias, a ta bien ta bien, jeje


estemmmmm, siiiii, no sabes que bien se ven los lasers verdes en comparacion con los rojos(pa que los mods no digan que que al pedo que estan estos mensajes si no tienen nada que ver con un laser, jeje)

saludos


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 16, 2010)

bueno, el tema es que tengo un laser de los mas potentes que hay para discoteca(rojo y verde y rgb) no se si el color influye, la cosa es que precauciones al manejarlo(en la cabina de dj suele dar de lleno) y a veces he usado unas gafas protectoras, son iguales que las que se usan para cortar con la radial o las de airsoft, pero el cristal tiene algun material especial que hace que el laser reflecte o algo ya que si lo miras de frente no pasa nada, ni siquira deslumbra con esas gafas, guantes...pues llevo manejando lasers de esos bastante tiempo y nunca me han hecho falta ni he oido que fueran necesarios, lo mas importatnet de protejer son losojos.
luego esta que los lasers verdes son teoricamente mas dañinos que los rojos y aun teniendo la misma potencia son peores en cuanto a daños que pueden producir


----------

